# MKVI GTI Euroswitch problem...



## vwfan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

I am having trouble getting my new euroswitch to work with my GTI. With my vag-com I was able to disable DRL's though, now that I put in my euroswitch I cannot operate only the parking lights and fog lights. The moment I turn the switch to >< the Xenon's, and Parking lights turn on... 
A couple of us on here are having problems with this. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas as to why this may be happening.
Central Electric is throwing an error at the light switch...
Be nice I'm still a noob on here!








Hope this helps:
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
Tuesday,01,December,2009,13:44:40:61442
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62
65 72 77
VIN: WVWHD7AJXAW077318 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040301081C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 R HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1930 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000906301068
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0108 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600CC9290001880E06E593210041B108
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)  Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0536 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 6F180A3E90252AC48088008174000D0441450086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 10070 21 0501 
Coding: 009795
1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 82
Mileage: 1492 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D073HW5 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0001632
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270D00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 070709F2001535
Coding: ED817F07101612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T5QF804
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667513332 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2123 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198609972
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2123 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0034 
Revision: -----19S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1107540
Coding: 0101000001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0518 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520180398
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: MKVI GTI Euroswitch problem... (vwfan78)*

I am looking into this HL switch re-coding for someone else as well. I will update you when its sorted. 
Please IM me a link to the HL switch you purchased and / or the OEM # on it.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: MKVI GTI Euroswitch problem... (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Try this:
6F180A3E90252AC48008008174000D0441450086434D8D60648020200000
That is BYTE 9 BIT 7 for DRL switch installed, let me know. I also have some coming home / leaving questions for you with that new switch installed.


----------



## vwfan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: MKVI GTI Euroswitch problem... (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_Try this:
6F180A3E90252AC48008008174000D0441450086434D8D60648020200000
That is BYTE 9 BIT 7 for DRL switch installed, let me know. I also have some coming home / leaving questions for you with that new switch installed.

Dana, looks like it still wont work with parking lights only.
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
Thursday,03,December,2009,07:56:27:61442
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 47 52 55 56 62
65 72 77
VIN: WVWHD7AJXAW077318 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBF) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 115 AL HW: 1K0 907 115 AK
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
Revision: E3H21--- Serial number: 
Coding: 040301081C070160
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 R HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1930 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000906301068
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AM HW: 1K0 907 379 AM
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0108 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B600CC9290001880E06E593210041B108
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0536 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 6F180A3E90252AC48008008174000D0441450086434D8D60648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 10070 21 0501 
Coding: 009795
1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 19
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 1492 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D073HW5 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 055 0111 
Coding: 0001632
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G
Component: KOMBI H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270D00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AA HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0081 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 070709F2001535
Coding: ED817F07101612000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T5QF804
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K6 920 970 G HW: 5K6 920 970 G
Component: IMMO H05 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667513332 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2123 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 74 2901 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456 
Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340 
Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218198609972
ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2123 
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1446940
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022
Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0034 
Revision: -----19S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1107540
Coding: 0101000001
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 C HW: 5K0 959 703 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0518 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 C HW: 5K0 959 704 C
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520180398
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: MKVI GTI Euroswitch problem... (vwfan78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwfan78* »_
Dana, looks like it still wont work with parking lights only.



On the MKV Chassis, Parking Lights ONLY relies upon a "trigger" wire from the Switch to theController.
In your case, you need a Bentley with up-to-date Wiring diagrams (not to mention German Wiring Diagrams) to see if you suffer(ed) the same tribulations that the MKV crowd had (has).
In simple terms, it is not necessarily a coding issue.


----------



## OEMGTIGUY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: MKVI GTI Euroswitch problem... (Tim Birney)*

I have recently ordered my euroswitch and rear tails with rear fog. Before doing this I confirmed with my friend who is a tech at VW what wiring would be involved if any. He said based on northamerican wiring diagrams for the light switch you should have a gray wire with a black trace in pin 7 that would be your trigger. I can double check on monday and let you guys know. 


_Modified by OEMGTIGUY at 7:11 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## vwfan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: MKVI GTI Euroswitch problem... (OEMGTIGUY)*

Great! I would love to know what to do with this. Btw where are you getting your rear tails with rear fog from?

_Quote, originally posted by *OEMGTIGUY* »_I have recently ordered my euroswitch and rear tails with rear fog. Before doing this I confirmed with my friend who is a tech at VW what wiring would be involved if any. He said based on northamerican wiring diagrams for the light switch you should have a gray wire with a black trace in pin 7 that would be your trigger. I can double check on monday and let you guys know. 

_Modified by OEMGTIGUY at 7:11 PM 12-5-2009_


----------



## OEMGTIGUY (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: MKVI GTI Euroswitch problem... (vwfan78)*

I ordered everything through tmtuning the customer care is awesome and prices very are very good for OE parts


----------



## vwfan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: MKVI GTI Euroswitch problem... (OEMGTIGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMGTIGUY* »_I have recently ordered my euroswitch and rear tails with rear fog. Before doing this I confirmed with my friend who is a tech at VW what wiring would be involved if any. He said based on northamerican wiring diagrams for the light switch you should have a gray wire with a black trace in pin 7 that would be your trigger. I can double check on monday and let you guys know. 

_Modified by OEMGTIGUY at 7:11 PM 12-5-2009_

Any news? I am Itching for Rear Fogs!


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: MKVI GTI Euroswitch problem... (vwfan78)*

My Gti is a very similarly equipped 4 door with Xenon lamps.
I was able to compare my stock Gti switch to the European one.
Stock:
3C8 941 431 G
Pins:
8 & 9 = Constant in off position (DRL/TFL)
8 & 1 = On
4 & 5 = Fog

I did not get the switch with "Auto" because my vehicle does not have a light sensor. 
Euro. Switch is 1K0 941 431 Q
Pins:
8 & 9 = Constant in off position (DRL/TFL)
8 & 3 = Parking
8 & 1 = On
8 & 5 = Fog Ft.
8 & 7 = Fog Rear
I installed a wire from terminal 3 at the Hl. switch (there was not a wire at all) to pin 19 at the Central Electronics module (black 52 pin connector).
The coding did not need changed to use the new switch with the factory DRL's active. 
The parking lights work when the the switch is in the Park position. 
The front fogs will work with the parking lights only (headlights not on). On is normal. (same as stock switch)
I did code the DRL off and the operation is fine as well. No faults stored.
But..
The rear fog terminal is not present at the switch, so that would need wired as well. I only verified from the switch to module. The rear of the vehicle is unknown at this time.
There is a wire in terminal # 2 at the Hl. switch even though the vehicle does not have a light sensor. It seems as if a proper "Auto" switch conversion would involve quite a bit of work.
_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 10:53 PM 12-12-2009_


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 1:45 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

I have the same problem!
Just bought a euroswitch and took it to a local euro tuning shop and the guy couldnt vag-com it at all not even DRLs off..
From reading this im guessing there is a way to turn the DRLs off but to have just the citylights runing with or without foglights it needs a wire?
Does anyone know where i can get it done correctly in Union County, NJ?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (EuroNeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroNeed* »_I have the same problem!
Just bought a euroswitch and took it to a local euro tuning shop and the guy couldnt vag-com it at all not even DRLs off..
From reading this im guessing there is a way to turn the DRLs off but to have just the citylights runing with or without foglights it needs a wire?
Does anyone know where i can get it done correctly in Union County, NJ?

Does your vehicle have Xenon lights or Halogen lights? What is your production date?
Your shop should have been able to disable the DRLs with a coding modification to (09) central electronics. The parking light position will only work with a wiring modification and a Euro switch.
If they are registered Ross-Tech customers, please have them send us an auto scan of your vehicle. We should be able to walk them through the long coding helper, etc..
You can also have a look at this for a coding description regarding Halogen lights.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4671558


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

Thank you Dana for responding back!
I do have the Xenon lights and just purchased the euroswitch.
Heres my vin num: wvwed7aj1aw088596
and i have no idea if that shop is one of your registered customers, its called AMS.
Is there a place or a shop you would recommend me around Union County, NJ that can get my car done correctly?


----------



## boobus23 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

hey dana.
if you pleeeeeeeease provide some type of DIY for the trigger wire to get full use of the light switch. itd be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (EuroNeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroNeed* »_Thank you Dana for responding back!
I do have the Xenon lights and just purchased the euroswitch.
Heres my vin num: wvwed7aj1aw088596
and i have no idea if that shop is one of your registered customers, its called AMS.
Is there a place or a shop you would recommend me around Union County, NJ that can get my car done correctly?

The shop can email us your auto scan, they can call first to determine if they are registered. The best case scenario is to have them call with the vehicle in the shop and connected to the computer running VCDS.
I cannot recommend any repair shops based on experience in that area.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (boobus23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boobus23* »_hey dana.
if you pleeeeeeeease provide some type of DIY for the trigger wire to get full use of the light switch. itd be greatly appreciated

Are you working on a 2010 Golf / Jetta? I noticed the 09 Gti in your profile. If this is not a 2010, disregard the following.
I do not have any pictures, etc. regarding the trigger wire for the parking light position. The new switch can be compared to my results posted above. If the results are the same, run a wire from terminal 3 at the Hl. switch to pin 19 at the Central Electronics module (black 52 pin connector).


----------



## boobus23 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

its my brothers 2010 gti. i have this switch installed in his car: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...8938/ 
so would you be able to provide a detailed way to do this? greatlly appreciated once again


----------



## ackjaf (Jan 7, 2010)

no further update on this?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (ackjaf)*

I missed that last post. No I do not have a DIY of any sort, just the above posted results of the switch operation and pin identifications of the needed signal wire.
I can work on some pictures, no promises on a DIY.


----------



## boobus23 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

pictures would be outstanding


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (boobus23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boobus23* »_pictures would be outstanding
















X2


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*

Update, JTwGTI is going to do a DIY. Discussion here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4716247
Edit: Fixed 


_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 10:25 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_Update, JTwGTI is going to do a DIY. 

While waiting for the DIY, I thought I would install the euroswitch anyway. I ran into some unexpected results:
First, when I turned the ignition to the "on" position, with the euroswitch in the "off" position, the switch knob illuminated (red) _along with the parking light indicator "><" in green._
With the ignition on, and turning the switch to the "><" parking light position, the headlights come on and the outside ring of the switch illuminates properly in red. Front fogs only work in the "headlight" position, and illuminates the switch in green correctly. 
I have halogens and DRLs were previously disabled via VCDS.
Second, I'm throwing the same code as the OP in cent elect:
Reinstalling the original switch and clearing the code resulted in a clean scan.
Saturday,16,January,2010,11:35:51:21563
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 65 77
VIN: WVWBM7AJ3AW200396 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CM HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000AG 5384 
Revision: 12H02--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050078
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1920 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000910130139
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AJ HW: 1K0 907 379 AJ
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0107 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B400C492200FA880E02ED921F0042310000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0572 
Revision: 00103 AE 
Coding: 6D180A1E90272A04800800817000858441010086534D8560648020200000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 19100 21 0512 
Coding: 009795
1 Fault Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 96
Mileage: 1522 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 959 655 B HW: 5K0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10G 019 0706 
Serial number: 003C4D07KK1. 
Coding: 00003031
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01012
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0001632
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
Part No: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H05 0022 
Coding: 00000227
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 970 Q HW: 5K0 920 970 Q
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0111 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 191009F2000396
Coding: ED801F07001612000000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 919 879 HW: 5N0 919 879 
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1225223T6JC404
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 B HW: 5N0 035 342 B
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0090 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7667630577 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 D HW: 5K0 959 701 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2137 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 B HW: 5K0 959 702 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2111 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H10 0035 
Revision: -----20S Serial number: VWZ4Z7J1124112
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 G HW: 1K0 937 087 G
Component: RDK 103 0521 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J738) Labels: None
Part No SW: 1K8 035 730 C HW: 1K8 035 730 C
Component: Telefon H08 6600 
Revision: 00008000 Serial number: 20389520269825
Coding: 412100
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by sfpegasus at 12:27 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*

He has it finished:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4724268
If you have installed the switch without the wiring modification, the parking light position will not work properly. The 01800 (Light Switch (E1) 008 - Implausible Signal) fault will set as soon as that position is selected or if the switch is unplugged.
If you haven't added the wire yet, just leave the stock switch in it.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_He has it finished:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4724268
If you have installed the switch without the wiring modification, the parking light position will not work properly. The 01800 (Light Switch (E1) 008 - Implausible Signal) fault will set as soon as that position is selected or if the switch is unplugged.
If you haven't added the wire yet, just leave the stock switch in it. 

Thanks, Dana. I'm just being impatient, as usual. I'm off to order my VW repair wire (PN: 000979009E)!


----------



## aenea (Feb 18, 2002)

*Re:*

Did anyone come up with the coding to enable the rear fog?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Re: (aenea)*

Not that I'm aware of on a NAR vehicle.


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

Just installed a Euroswitch and apparently everything is working correctly, but I'm getting the "Implausible signal" error as well. Is this normal? 
Also wondering why my switch pulls out 2x in each position, rather than just once like my OEM NA switch. The extra pull doesn't seem to make any lighting difference with any position... other than the initial pull turning on the fogs as it should.


----------



## vwfan78 (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (saucer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saucer* »_Just installed a Euroswitch and apparently everything is working correctly, but I'm getting the "Implausible signal" error as well. Is this normal? 
Also wondering why my switch pulls out 2x in each position, rather than just once like my OEM NA switch. The extra pull doesn't seem to make any lighting difference with any position... other than the initial pull turning on the fogs as it should. 

The second pull is for a rear fog light. The rear fog light info on the MKVI is a little vague so far. It may require modifying some of your wiring. Also, you will want rear taillights that accommodate for a rear fog light.


----------



## saucer (Nov 1, 2007)

ahh ok - thanks for the input. 
I'm not really worried about the rear fogs right now - but maybe in the future. 
I really only got the switch for parking lights... which I'll never understand the lack of.


----------



## sfpegasus (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: (sfpegasus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dana @ Ross-Tech* »_He has it finished:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4724268
If you have installed the switch without the wiring modification, the parking light position will not work properly. The 01800 (Light Switch (E1) 008 - Implausible Signal) fault will set as soon as that position is selected or if the switch is unplugged.
If you haven't added the wire yet, just leave the stock switch in it. 


_Quote, originally posted by *sfpegasus* »_
Thanks, Dana. I'm just being impatient, as usual. I'm off to order my VW repair wire (PN: 000979009E)!










Finally got around to doing this = SUCCESS!
Part number 3C8941431QXSH


----------

